# MM Ray



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

CB Marble Motoro =)

Havent seen this guy in a while since i imported him. Belongs to my friend now. Still maintaining his light base pattern!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

The uneaven spots around his eyes add such character!! Love the ray mike!! Lets see more imports like this guy!


----------

